# Lampropelma violaceopes



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all,

still scouting out potential spiders to begin my life with inverts. Choices are hard!

I did see a Lampropelma violaceopes (Vietnemese Blue) which are aboreal and look stunning.

Are they rare? easy to care for? 

Thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

ashbosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> still scouting out potential spiders to begin my life with inverts. Choices are hard!
> 
> ...


Not really a wise choice if it's the first your wanting to keep..... Medically significant venom, extremly fast and skitty and will bite you lots if you mess up...

sorry and not to rare and yes easy to keep....


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

very much what noel just said, you dont get much more defensive than lampropelma sp. its potential for a ruined day if you end up on the business end of her fangs.


----------



## Hawks1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

This video might be useful to show how quick and defensive they are:

Singapore blue rehouse!! What fun LOL!! - YouTube


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Like any spider once you have found out a little bit about them very are are very easy to look after.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Hawks1980 said:


> This video might be useful to show how quick and defensive they are:
> 
> Singapore blue rehouse!! What fun LOL!! - YouTube


What a stupid way of trying to move a T. 
Why didnt he just put a container over her when she was still ?
He could have avoided all that fuss but I'm guessing that he did so to make the video exciting for his viewers. 
Talk about making a meal out of nothing. :lol2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

How do people get aggressive spids out of their enclosure?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

ashbosh said:


> How do people get aggressive spids out of their enclosure?


Some gentle coaxing and a small prayer to Pachamama!

I reckon we all do it differently. Some people use the bathroom, a few people take them outside as they won't run far in open spaces. It's impossible to say what works best as every ones mileage varies. It's one of those things that you just have to go at and see what makes you feel comfortable and just really respect what some of the more bitey species are capable of


----------

